# Hot Dog University-The Harvard of Hot Dogs



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Hot Dog University is a two day course where would-be vendors learn the "art of the cart."
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bus...aw.reitman.cnn
http://www.chicagoreader.com/feature...rts07/hotdogs/
http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aSPX?ID=621567


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill Geist from Sunday Morning CBS News
Graduate of Hot Dog University 11/10/07


----------

